# My Adaptec CD burner will not work - missing: wnaspi32.DLL



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I wanted to back up some of my documents, pics, etc. today and my cd burner will not work. The error message I get is: winaspi32.DLL is missing or damaged. SO, I put in my HP system recovery disk to reinall the Adapted software, and I get this error message: You cannot install the CDRW software on this computer. SO, now I'm scratching my head and wondering what to do next. I do find the "missing" DLL file when I search, so its there, just not working. I'll post a picture of the message I get at startup now too.

I recently tried out Verizon's trial of Rhapsody software and I think when my trial period ended this may have triggered this problem I'm having? I'm thinking that because while I could listen to all the songs for free I could not burn them onto cd unless I bought the songs. I deleted every scrap of "rhapsody" software on my computer that I could find. 
I'm thinking that maybe when I installed their software it totally disabled my burning abilities.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Hotskates.

I guess you have gone into the registry and deleted all reference to Rhapsody there as well.

Maybe a reinstall of wnaspi3.dll will help.

Found a free one here http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?wnaspi32


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi deepdiver.....Yes, I had deleted every rhapsody file I could find in the registry.
I tried downloading the free file you listed above and got this message:
"not a valid cd layout file"....also, it kinda looked like that was for windows 95?
I'm using 98 on this computer.
The thing that frustrates me the most is that I wouldn't mind just going through the whole reformatting route, but I am unable to backup anything since the cd burner isn't working. I do have software for windows ME, and I am wondering if I install that over the top of windows 98, would that wnaspi32.DLL be installed also? It puzzles me that I can't install that DLL file from my 98 system recovery disk??


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

hotskates said:


> "not a valid cd layout file"....also, it kinda looked like that was for windows 95?
> I'm using 98 on this computer.


Would not have thought it wouldn't have mattered as long as it was set for System32.

I'm wondering if it would be in the Win98 disc, if you did a repair.

In regard to backing up, don't suppose you know anyone with a external USB driven burner or a compact flash or SD card and reader?

I am trying to think back. I had the same problem years ago, and I remember fixing it either from that download, from the W9x disc or Nero's installation disc.

Unfortunately, 98 did have a bad habit of doing things like this.

I will fire up my old MMX that still has 98x on it and will see what I can find.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is something I just found.

Quote.
NOTE: You can't download winaspi32.dll from www.dll-files.com, but we
provide you with a description how to get rid of winaspi32.dll problems

---------------
-winaspi32.dll-
---------------

The URL below has firmwares/drivers for all CDrw products. Included
in the firmware is the driver for the cdrw AND winaspi32.dll. It is
important to use the correct version of winaspi32.dll to your cdrw, or
else it wont work, therefore no such thing as just one winaspi32.dll
file exist. It would be very har for us to host every single winaspi32 
that exists since multiple of these are around, and it is a matter of WHAT
cdrw you have that determines which version of winaspi32.dll you must
use. By the way, if wnaspi32.dll does not work, then it is definitely
because one has to reinstall/update the firmaware drivers from the
manufacturer of the cdrw product.
Visit the link below to download the right firmware/drivers.

http://www.ahead.de/en/firmware.htm

Unquote

Looks like I got my fix from the Nero installation disc.

Still trying to get the old computer up. It is a mess. Have been using it to get infected and trying to fix the viruss's. Me thinks it's reformat time again. Sorry.

PS Just looked into the Nero Migrate directory and there it is.

So it should be on your CD-RW installation disc.

You may have to delete the old .dll file so it will reinstall properly.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

deepdiver....thanks for all of your ideas! I went ahead and did a partial restore of windows 98 and got my file back. SO all is well Two things that hung up my progress: the HP computer I have only had a combined system restore feature, not windows 98 only. I didn't really want to, but, I had to reinstall ALL of the original programs (that came on the computer) along with windows98. And secondly, the company that made the cd burning software is now out of business. SO, to save me time and headaches I chose the first choice. Just got finished reinstalling all of my drivers, windows updates, virus stuff, etc... what a pain.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Any time. :up:


----------

